# Clutch 1-10



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I'm ordering my monster stage 2 clutch this week and money is a little tight SO I'm thinking about taking on the challenge of changing it 

I'm no NASCAR mechanic by far, I've changed a few engines and diffs in hmmvees but never messed with a clutch 

I'm mainly just wondering well first is it relatively easy, will I need any special tools, and how long would it take ( add a few hours on top for cigarette and beer breaks lol)


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I am getting ready to do the same thing. I have done tons of searching. You need to go to ls1gto.com and search on there. There is a lot of write ups on how to's. Also on ls1gto's knowledge base, there is a writeup with pictures on dropping the tranny and installing the LS7 clutch. The only major part your gonna probably need is the tranny jack. Makes life so much easier to place it under the transmission and lower it down on that. If I were you, I would have someone help you knows a lot about cars, preferably our cars, and has dropped transmissions before. I'm not saying you don't know about cars lol I am just suggesting it since your asking about how to change the clutch, which shows you have never done it before. When I am ready to pull the trigger on mine, I am going to one of my buddy's house who owns a GTO and has done his before. Nice to work with someone and learn things through his knowledge. Maybe there is someone on here willing to help you out in your area. You could pay him back with a nice pack of beers 

Be prepared to spend at least 7-8 hours to change it out.


----------

